# For those of you who wonder how to price your items



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw this on Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/107429146/twin-sailors-cable-pom-pom-beanie-in?ref=storque
Notice the price. And the price of her other items.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

well I guess there are people out there that can and would pay $60.00 for a hat but I certainly am not one of them...


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4.95 is the shipping. the price for the hat is 60.00


Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

$60 for a hat?!?!?! I wouldn't pay $60 for the whole damn sheep and a bag of chips - and I am NOT a cheapskate.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ha ha! It would have to have some 14kt gold in that yarn.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

knittingcanuk said:


> $60 for a hat?!?!?! I wouldn't pay $60 for the whole damn sheep and a bag of chips - and I am NOT a cheapskate.


Oh, come on, it's only $59.92 CAD.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> 4.95 is the shipping. the price for the hat is 60.00
> 
> 
> Kathie said:
> ...


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

My aunt recently paid someone to knit a sweater for her new great-granddaughter and paid her $25. She didn't seem to think that was too high.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

She does real well. 175 sales to her credit. Good for her. Looks like she uses the good stuff, too, and makes trendy styles.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

She is using pricey yarn and knits each item upon order. I think her rates are accurate for her work. We all should be so brave to value our work this well.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

(This beanie is knit with a super soft wool & acrylic blended yarn. ) i bought some yarn described the same way..wool ease it was on sale for $2.99 a skein what makes you say she used pricy yarn just wondering!


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like she's using a chunky yarn at that, didn't think wool ease was chunky.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


I think you were looking at the shippng cost, they want $60 for the hat. Little too pricey in my opinion.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

But besides that if she can get that price more power to her, I imagine it takes a little of time to knit that up. Looks to me that she's most likely asking for around $15 to 30 an hour. I know it would take me close to four hours to knit that pattern at least the first time and probably more to make such a pretty pom pom LOL 

The colors she has listed a few might be wool ease but some of the others are in a totally different color way. Can't find any cheaper blends of some of those colors around here.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I say good for her. She has nice items and trendy. I say whatever the market will bear.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Sine said:


> knittingcanuk said:
> 
> 
> > $60 for a hat?!?!?! I wouldn't pay $60 for the whole damn sheep and a bag of chips - and I am NOT a cheapskate.
> ...


Okay, but I'll pay it but I want a cold soda tossed in along with the rest of it!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

knitting is my hobby. I agree that a hand knit item is worth more emotionally than a store bought item but I don't think it is necessarily worth more in a monetary value. 

I know people like to put an hourly rate to it but in reality, unless it is a designer item, very little people will pay what amounts to a legal minimum hourly rate. 

Someone said the we are comparable to Nieman Marcus and not Walmart but a garment made by a no name brand would not even be in Nieman Marcus.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> Sine said:
> 
> 
> > knittingcanuk said:
> ...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathie said:


> pilotskeemsmom said:
> 
> 
> > 4.95 is the shipping. the price for the hat is 60.00
> ...


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! Way to much!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

My friend Kath sells her slouchy hats for minimum of $25, more for more complex patterns or expensive yarns.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Great works. Love her designs. I agree whatever the market will bear.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I am making an Aphgan which so far cost about $60 to make and over 300 hours worth of work. The lady told me it wasn't the labor that counted just the materials used. I just look at her then she asked who got it after I was done, not her. Will post pics when done. Only 80 rows left. Lol.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think her prices are reasonable. They are hand knitted... and it takes time to make them. It probably takes 5 to six hours to make it... so asking for $10.. to $12 an hour sound about right. She's not even asking for the cost of the yarn at those prices. 

Some knitters ask for $15 to 20 an hour. And, that's just the time...


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

This past Christmas I made: Shawl Collared Cowl by Never Not Knitting (Alana Dakos). I used Madeline Tosh Merino which only required one hank ($19). I got paid $140 (this covered the cost of the yarn)


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Note the model - perhaps herself? And the professional photo. It all adds to the illusion that you are buying something special..
However I'd feel easier charging the $25.00 someone mentioned.

Kathie, your original comment gave me an involuntary cardio workout!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm guessing it's a fair price for what it is. If she paid $20 for the yarn, and put 4 hours into it, she'd be getting $10 per hour.

I don't think she's going to get it in this economy, though.


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

i was flicking through a magazine yesterday and saw a hat for £140 not advertised as hand made but was a big fashion house advert i nearly fell off the chair when i saw the price, white rib for a turn up bottom,red cables, one big one small all the way up, decreased the last probably 10 rows and a pom pom on the top. i dont know any yarn that the cost would justify that price,just goes to show the power of advertising. most of the knitters on here would rattle up a couple a night x


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

$60.00! What a hoot! My first response when seeing that was "For how many?" And the Canadian equivalent is listed inaccurately too. It's not 61.50 but, as someone else has pointed out should be $59.92. That's only a minor detail, but attention to detail is all part of doing a good job - and if charging top dollar .......... that's the least the customer should expect.


----------



## Old'n'Crazy (Dec 19, 2012)

Last year I was charging £20 to knit a jumper[customer provided yarn] but this year it is going up to £30! My husband still thinks I am under selling my time! :roll:


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Way too much for me to pay for a hat.......


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

I know that many believe that men are never right. I have to agree with your husband. He is obviously aware of your awesomeness.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

not very much


Kathie said:


> pilotskeemsmom said:
> 
> 
> > 4.95 is the shipping. the price for the hat is 60.00
> ...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

$59.11 Aussie dollars and $3.89 shipping, the shipping is OK but I couldn't pay $59.11 with my budget. If she can get those prices, well good on her.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Kathie said:


> pilotskeemsmom said:
> 
> 
> > 4.95 is the shipping. the price for the hat is 60.00
> ...


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe she is aiming at the "Designer" market


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> well I guess there are people out there that can and would pay $60.00 for a hat but I certainly am not one of them...


Neither would I, that's ridiculous.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have read the posts so far with mixed feelings. I am a retailer of my own hand made items. All are priced according to the amount of time it takes to create them, a rather modest amount at that. 

From the beginning of the 16 years that I have been in business I have had to field the same comments given here. Let me preface this in that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I also like a bargain as much as the next person. 

If I were to price my items according to what the majority would like, then I would be getting about $2 an hour. I do my work because I enjoy it and also because it brings in money for our household needs. 

I'm writing, not to try to change your opinion, but to ask that you understand that we, as both creators and sellers, try to ask for a reasonable amount according to the time 
taken to create and the price of the raw materials used.

One of the items that I did over the Christmas holidays was for nearly $400 plus display accessories. Because the person ordering was a military service person, I only charged around $6 an hour. I was glad to do that for him as I value what he is doing for us all. 

I think that if many of you saw the item you would think it was expensive. Much of what we buy is done with our own tastes and desires in play. Please be gentle with us, we are all a mixed lot, thanks so much for 'listening'.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> My aunt recently paid someone to knit a sweater for her new great-granddaughter and paid her $25. She didn't seem to think that was too high.


29 years ago, I got $20 to make a cabled baby set just like the one I was working on for myself. That was a fortune back then!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

We are all knitters, and we look at this from the point of view, that> heh i can knit that up for $8.00, to $10.00. But for some who love this hat and want it no matter what...and do not knit..yes they might buy it. Myself, no i would not pay $60.00 for a hat..any hat even if I was going to the kentucky Derby! but, my daughter who knows how much I love scandinavian knits..bought me a $400.00 hand-knit sweater almost 10 years ago...and it is one of my most treasured belongings, and I will wear it until i die and pass it on to her. So for every mule there is a saddle? lol...i think as knitters we can all agree that the money in knitting is..in the design end...the selling of your patterns...etc. You can not sit down and produce (knit) anything like a machine and make a profit. it is just no feasible. but we also can not just give everything away for free, the cost is too great. but if you do find a market for your knits and people want them, and will pay the price then that is just fantastic, because you are doing something you are passionate about, and love.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I appreciate your well worded response. I've been looking at many of the shops on Etsy and they all vary widely as do many retail stores. You could easily pay that amount for a hat or scarf at Nordstrom and definitely at Neiman Marcus. If her quality of work is good, then the price is right for whoever decides to buy it.



iris925 said:


> I have read the posts so far with mixed feelings. I am a retailer of my own hand made items. All are priced according to the amount of time it takes to create them, a rather modest amount at that.
> 
> From the beginning of the 16 years that I have been in business I have had to field the same comments given here. Let me preface this in that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I also like a bargain as much as the next person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I think she has priced her time and skills for the market she is aiming at. Beautiful handmade items that I think she has designed and I think she is the model too. Have you seen the prices the kids pay at Jack Wills and other places, for mass produced things? Kudos to her and good luck!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Good on her. There is a lot of money out there if you can just tap into it! I wouldn't have the confidence to charge those sort of prices which is probably one of the reasons I wouldn't pay £60 for a knitted beanie!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> well I guess there are people out there that can and would pay $60.00 for a hat but I certainly am not one of them...


Neither would I!!!!

BUT - there are plenty of NON-knitters out there that are willing to pay what ever it costs for a handknitted item. It all depends on the market where these items are being sold.

Most of us here know that if we were to want a "hat", we would simply make one at a cost much, much cheaper than $60. BUT, on the otherhand, people that know how to knit are becoming fewer and fewer as most times, we were taught by a family member.

With today's lifestyles, people are always too busy to take the time to teach our younger generation how to knit or crochet.

If I was to make this hat to sell, I would only ask $20 AT THE MOST (but probably would settle for $10 - LOL!)


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I just made a poncho for someone, and charged her $85., because I really didn't like the final result...she was thrilled, though


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

THIS IS AMAZING. When Selling your items how do you price them? I think I am not getting the value for my work?????????? looking at this. Comments please. I am thinking about retiring and living off my knitting. Am I being realistic??????


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't we wish we could get that kind of $ for our wares!! $60 for a cabled hat!! Maybe I better reconsider $45 for my fox hat! Shannon


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with him...


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm retired and value my time in Joy, not $$.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

She has sold 175 items, so there must be a market for this price range. Good for her.


----------



## avanti (Jan 28, 2013)

I charge for the yarn plus $.25 per yard for knitting and an additional 10% for a complex pattern. If I can't get a reasonable amount, I'll stick to knitting gifts for friends and family.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

jnwynn said:


> But besides that if she can get that price more power to her, I imagine it takes a little of time to knit that up. Looks to me that she's most likely asking for around $15 to 30 an hour. I know it would take me close to four hours to knit that pattern at least the first time and probably more to make such a pretty pom pom LOL


I know from selling on Etsy that she is not making $15 an hour... You have to consider all the hidden costs. It costs to list you item, and you have to renew it every few months-- a "rental" fee on the sales space. Then when it sells you pay Etsy a percentage of the sale, you pay Paypal a percentage, you pay for your shipping materials and handling costs, and then possibly whatever postage wasn't covered. I spent the entire day on Saturday working on my Etsy shop-- photographing new items, writing up listings, and making my ads. Then rearranging items, cutting prices on many things that were in the shop too long, etc. An entire day of work on the computer. There's a lot of other costs to consider besides just the time sitting knitting the hat...

Not to mention the cost of materials. I said she used good yarns because her hats look GOOD. When you use big box cheap stuff your garments look like it.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

More power to her. I wouldn't pay that much but good for her. She uses chunky yarn so these things must make up pretty quickly especially the headbands. You could whip one of the crocheted ones up in an hour.


----------



## HelenF (Sep 30, 2012)

I would think that if you worked how long it wuld take to knit the item i.e. 4 hours plus the wool price it seems a bit of a bargain.

What do you think a reasonable rate per hour would be?

Myself personally would at least charge minimum wage @ $7 (GBP) x hours knitted plus cost of yarn. Seems cheap to me!


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

I was at a craft fair this fall and saw baby blankets priced at $75 and a scarf made of granny squares priced at $30. I thought they were priced very high, esp for a craft fair. And not saying the labour counts for nothing but most people buying these things do not factor that in at all!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

This may be true but what about taking advantage of people. Is this the Christian way? I sell my dishcoths for $5.00 each. Considering the price of the yarn and the time to make this appears to be a good profit. Help me. I don't want to be under pricing my talent.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

And she is selling them also!


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

when you think about it, if you don`t knit you don`t know how much time/yarn goes into anything and the same goes for dressmaking we all buy clothes without thinking about the cost of the raw materials and the time put into it, i think having something handmade nowadays is unique and you know nobody else is turning up wearing the same thing.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Knitting is a skill that must be learned practiced and loved.The cost of a business etc. I think her prices are very reasonable and good for her. You can give your items with love, if you don't want or need to sell but don't undersell in case others need to sell.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I dont believe any one thinks that it isnt worth the $60.00 price tag because after the price of the yarn and the labor..it's probably worth more..the issue is who on this green earth would spend it.

Lets face it..if she used cheap yarn it would alomost be worth it...we as artisan do NOT get paid for our time. 

On like sport figures who get paid thousands for running down the field with a football, or hitting a ball with a peice of wood, or a club. We can spend hours on end making something with much thought and love and are lucky to get the price of the fiber let alone our time. 

Sorry for ranting...touchy subject.


----------



## linda f (Apr 27, 2012)

we are all lucky we can make these things ourselves and our family/friends benefit from our work. the hidden costs of selling can be high therefore thats why the big companies command big prices x


----------



## pattyj (Nov 24, 2012)

Is she selling any?


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

Why is it that we pay a hell of a lot of money when it comes to paying people for their know-how and experience in all fields and find it expensive when we talk about hand made items. 
My personal experience has taught me to knit for my own pleasure , not expecting anything back because most people haven't got any idea of how much yarn costs and how much effort and time it takes to knit.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I am assuming those are patterns that she created, which means some additional time needs to be added besides the actual knitting. I wish I were that creative. If she can get her price for her hats, more power to her.


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good for you, I think the same way!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Sine said:


> knittingcanuk said:
> 
> 
> > $60 for a hat?!?!?! I wouldn't pay $60 for the whole damn sheep and a bag of chips - and I am NOT a cheapskate.
> ...


Please note, as usual the Cannucks are being gouged. She is charging more for Canadians even though the Canadian dollar is above the American dollar rate. A blend of wool & synthetics is not expensive and the bulk of the yarn would be used for the pom pom. It's still a toque even without the rolled rim.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Hand made items should cost more! But finding the market for it, is the hard part. i.e. Handknit cashmere fingerless mitts, people who know quality will pay the price, but is that one in a 100 people? This is the problem finding the market place, or the showcase. and do you fork out the money and make them up and then sit on it for months? or do you take orders and tell them delivery in a month? all these things have to be factored in. i have seen crocheted spreads and afghans that are priceless in my opinion, but finding the market is the ticket. I designed a cowl pattern this fall and everyone ended up wanting one...and i ended up making over 40 of those puppies by the middle of january..with matching fingerless mitts...i charged $50.00 and i still have people calling asking for them...but I am not a machine...and I can not sit up until 4 am, do housework, yardwork, bills, and all the other piddly stuff and turn out 3 cowls and mitts a week! My gosh i will end up with a blood clot sitting there bent over those needles!!! and guess what? I am now sick of those cowls and soooo over them.....but here is my Family saying Mom, Honey..you could make a killing on these..you need your own website! Nice to hear..but just not feasible! i would sell quite a few of those cowls, and mitts in the winter months..and then it would be a feast or famine type situation...lol...and I would be a little grease spot in my knitting chair! for those of you who can do this..i applaud you! and I always love to see knitting and crochet be appreciated. but for the most part we are an assembly line..throw away society..that is always on to the next best thing...Still nice to know there a few of us out there who really do appreciate quality. Onward crafters we can rule the world...lol


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

The lady that taught me to knit and ran her own shop told me to multiply the price of the yarn x3 for the price to charge for an article. Since shipping has gone up I have gone up to x4 the price of the yarn. I don't know about the rest of KP knitters but I cannot find yarn, stores or on the internet right now.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

cute hat but looks uncomfortably top heavy / that she is marketing on Etsy is a factor in pricing / i sell hats for $50 and up / they require more knitting and design skill than this cable hat with giant pompom and i sell one on one and not on Etsty


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

When I make an item for someone, I take the cost of the yarn and double that. I have only done small things for friends or family anyway. Sewbizgirl, thank you so much for reminding us all that when selling online, the cost isn't just materials and time. The hidden charges from these sites can be astronomical. Also, the cost needs to include time spent preparing the listing. We as knitters (and crocheters) can look at an item and think, I can do that, without realizing that non-crafters may be willing to pay the price for something as they may not be able to make something like the hat mentioned. My mother used to crochet, and made some beautiful afghans. Due to a stroke, she can no longer do this, so she is one who would pay a large dollar amount, as she knows how much time and effort went into the item. 
Sorry for the rant, just wanted to put in my 2 cents worth.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I would rather sell the pattern for $7.50...


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I wish her good luck in her sales but not from me


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I so agree mamamoose..i used a lot of lion brand tweed stripes in my cowls..and i found it in sept and nov. very reasonalby priced on ebay even...and now it has gone-up in price...made me a little miffed.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think the seller is a smart cookie and her items are priced right. Some people don't want things priced too low because they want to think they are getting quality. What she creates is unique and not assembly line.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I seem to remember on some post some time ago it was stated that in order to sell an item, the design had to be your own. Or maybe it was that most copyrighted patterns say you can't make an item up from that pattern for sale. Is that correct or not? I could not tell from her etsy website if she is saying the items are from her original pattern designs or not. Just wondering, as I may someday want to try to sell some knitted items, but I am not a designer - would have to use patterns I found elsewhere, either free or purchased. Just wondering if any of you bright folks know the answer to that. Thanks


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Nope, there are many patterns out there you can make and sell.


----------



## healthierheart (Jan 12, 2013)

Cross stitchers charge a penny a stitch. Why shouldn't knitters? LOL
I used to charge 3 or 4 times the price of the yarn.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


I agree totally. When I use to make and sell ceramics, the retail price of an item was based on a percentage of the cost of the materials, and then whatever the artist chose to charge for time and talent. At about five USD, the sale price might cover one skein of inexpensive acrylic yarn...at best.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I say more power to her. Women have traditionally under-valued the worth of their time and skills. There's a place for giving away your work: to friends and family or to charitable causes that serve people in need, but there's also nothing wrong with charging what the market will bear for handmade, custom work.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


Low price!

 $60 is far too much !


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

pmarch said:


> I am making an Aphgan which so far cost about $60 to make and over 300 hours worth of work. The lady told me it wasn't the labor that counted just the materials used. I just look at her then she asked who got it after I was done, not her. Will post pics when done. Only 80 rows left. Lol.


Making an Afgan takes up so more work than a Hat, $60 for an Afgan YES, for a hat NO


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

So True. We underestimate our talents.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

jnwynn said:


> Looks like she's using a chunky yarn at that, didn't think wool ease was chunky.


Wool-Ease has a chunky version. I am using it right now.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I once had one of my Aphgans auctioned off and it sold for $150. What a shock to me.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Kudos to her!!!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm trying to see myself paying that much for a hat but it isn't working.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking at the UK cost of nearly £40 ... I thought about the chunky cotton I bought recently to knit a long scarf - the cost was £16. I guess that was quite a lot to pay for a scarf. Comments re pricing at double/treble the cost of the wool could be a fairly good guide. It's the same with dressmaking - making a simple skirt takes about 10 hours, so even at £10 per hour that's a lot to pay for making up one item.


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

mmccamant said:


> I say more power to her. Women have traditionally under-valued the worth of their time and skills. There's a place for giving away your work: to friends and family or to charitable causes that serve people in need, but there's also nothing wrong with charging what the market will bear for handmade, custom work.


You are absolutely right :thumbup:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

If it is wool and acrylic it is not particularly expensive yarn. If there was alpaca or cashmere or silk in the mix she would be mentioning it. She is using chunky and extra chunky yarn which means larger needles and fewer stitches. So I guess she is making in the neighborhood of $10.00 and hour. Oh yeah, subtract cost of materials, time to pack and post, Etsy isn't free, etc. etc. Maybe not making so much eh?


----------



## SCM23 (Jan 26, 2013)

As a seller myself on Etsy, what seems to be the "in" thing to do, is to inflate the price of the product and reduce the rate for shipping. It's all in the appearance. So for instance, she could of listed it for $30 and listed the true shipping amount which would be more like $20 depending where she is shipping to however listing it the way she did is more appealing to a buyer and less of a shock at check out time given the customer would only be paying peanuts for shipping. In the end you essentially are paying the same amount, the seller is just choosing to inflate her product rather than the customer feeling like they are paying a crazy amount to ship something which in many cases would deter an online shopper.


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

I wouldn't buy one for that price and I can't imagine asking that much either. There's got to be a reasonable amount for the time invested


----------



## copeland743 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello there readers!

My name is Vanessa. I am the creator and shop owner of nessavendetta knits. 

At first I was only going to read comments - but after seeing the mixed feedback I thought I would send a little response out there into the cyber universe! This response isn't a defensive one or any sort of attack on a particular comment. It's an honest response for anyone interested. And I noticed a few people interested in selling on etsy and the appropriate prices to sell items at.

First off, I am a self taught knitter. I am living with lupus, fibromyalgia, and arthritis, and my illnesses often confine me to bed. On one of my good days - I took a trip to hobby lobby for some crafting material. Then I spotted that little book - we have all seen at one point in time - "Learn how to knit". The book included your basic knitting needs. I read the first page then got irritated and threw it away. I decided I was going to teach myself, and I did. I have no idea how to read patterns - they give me a headache. Everything I make is from my own head. I have been very blessed in picking up this joyous activity of knitting and crochet - it has helped me cope with my many illnesses. Unable to work, because of the unpredictable nature of my illnesses I decided to sell my knits on etsy. I set up my camera, take the photos, (yes I am the model), and then sit at my computer to list them. Pricing has always been a struggle for me, but the truth is, I've entered into the business realm of things. I have to take into account ALL of my expenses. My time, packaging and shipping costs, gas costs driving to and from the post, etsy fees, paypal fees, and originality of the item created. If a person can afford it and wants it, they buy it. If they can't afford it or don't want to spend on it, then they don't. It's really that simple. Many people who purchase from my shop are also blog readers, or instagram followers and receive a special discount. I also have generous sales for holidays or to celebrate personal achievements in my life. I provide many ways to keep informed on the special sales and events happening on my site. Customers really seem to appreciate that and keep coming back to purchase my knits. I understand the prices of my items may not be reasonable to some (especially those who can make it themselves). I'm aiming to sell to those who want a unique, handmade item, with attention to detail. 

Anyway, just wanted to share my perspective as the shop owner and how I calculate pricing my items on etsy. I hope this helps with how you price items you sell. Thank you to those who offered encouragement and kind words. It warms my heart and I greatly appreciate it. 

Blessings,

Nessa


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

She has sold 175 items, and that leads me to believe that she is doing her marketing to the high end clientele and GOOD FOR HER!! We all wish we could get our worth out of what we make, but we don't have the avenues or know how to do it...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How lovely to hear from you Nessa. Congratulations on you for having knit something that came to our attention. Bravo on doing so in spite of your illnesses. One thing that most of us knitters do is undervalue what we do and gift most of it, hoping for a thank you at the most. You have found a way to make some money in spite of all you are suffering from. I have been there where I was up at 11 am and totally exhausted by 1pm and back in bed. Much better now. You have manged to put some inspiration in your life and I applaud you, knowing even the trips to the post office are a challenge. Thank you for your classy response. Your knitting shows a lot of creativity and being self-taught, you must have artistic talents. I lift my glass to you dear. An inspiration for me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a gorgeous model you make!!!!


----------



## Patricia1954 (May 12, 2011)

I agree $60.00 is insane. It's called a cottage industry for a reason. It is designed to be done in spare time to make some funds, but you can't ever get paid like you are working outside the home. 

You should cover the cost of your materials and then add a fee on. For example, if the materials cost $10. I would charge $40.oo for the item. At least for a hat. Probably would take 8 hours to finish. It sad but true most people won't pay you $10 an hour to knit an item.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosette said:


> I think she has priced her time and skills for the market she is aiming at. Beautiful handmade items that I think she has designed and I think she is the model too. Have you seen the prices the kids pay at Jack Wills and other places, for mass produced things? Kudos to her and good luck!


 :thumbup: Well said Sweetie...her items look great quality, more than comparable to places like Burberry who charge £90 ($145 approx) for finger-less mitts. This hat translates to about £38 which is fine in my opinion. They are well presented/modeled and would really appeal to the younger, 'trendies' out there. In some quarters hand-made (not home-made!) artisan pieces are valued as they should be and if more independent designers priced their items like this then it would raise the overall craft to the level it deserves. As in all areas there are going to be different categories/price points...some people want to buy there veggies from Lidl, others prefer Waitrose at three times the price...Horses for courses!  You could compare it to cake baking! I know I can bake a whole batch of muffins for the same price as just one may cost from Starbucks but they still sell millions of them annually. 
Good topic


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nessa, I love your patterns. Do you sell them on Ravelry or anywhere for those of us who knit?


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Some patterns have a commercial copyright...right along with the original copyright. If you are in question, you may write the company/designer and inquire, which I have done to one designer and was given the ok to sell them....



Krwabby said:


> I seem to remember on some post some time ago it was stated that in order to sell an item, the design had to be your own. Or maybe it was that most copyrighted patterns say you can't make an item up from that pattern for sale. Is that correct or not? I could not tell from her etsy website if she is saying the items are from her original pattern designs or not. Just wondering, as I may someday want to try to sell some knitted items, but I am not a designer - would have to use patterns I found elsewhere, either free or purchased. Just wondering if any of you bright folks know the answer to that. Thanks


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> My aunt recently paid someone to knit a sweater for her new great-granddaughter and paid her $25. She didn't seem to think that was too high.


$25 for a sweater is a long way from $60 for the hat.

I wonder how many hats this woman sells.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140486-1.html

See this article.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

KnitnNat said:


> Knitting is a skill that must be learned practiced and loved.The cost of a business etc. I think her prices are very reasonable and good for her. You can give your items with love, if you don't want or need to sell but don't undersell in case others need to sell.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

RNLinda said:


> My aunt recently paid someone to knit a sweater for her new great-granddaughter and paid her $25. She didn't seem to think that was too high.


Did you aunt pay for the yarn separately? The yarn alone for a sweater could cost that much depending on the quality.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I sell on Etsy and at holiday boutiques, sewing and knitting items. I always price my items by what I paid for the yarn -- 3 times the cost of the yarn. 
And, on Etsy, if you price too low, people pass it over thinking you don't do good work even if you put in the same amount of skill and time with the items you charge lower for. It's crazy, but true.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Not in this lifetime would I spend $60.00 for those hats. Even if I didn't knit. I could knit one of them for under $10.00.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I say more power to her!! I have woven scarves with my handspun and gotten $40.00 for them. $200 minimum for a woven shawl. We do tend to cheat ourselves out of labor cost. 

Locally we call it the Wal-mart effect.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

This post makes a very intersting read and gives us a lot to think about. 

I am glad she is able to charge what she does and sell her hats. Why not? Good for her.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

I knit for the love of the person I knit it for (dear friends or relatives). There is no way to put a price on love. I will not take a job to knit something for others. Then it is a "job", not for fun. I do it as a hobby.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I see that also, but what I do is guesstimate the shipping price, so I usu. have to pay a few dollars also and the buyer thinks that's fair, too, that they don't get stuck with a huge shipping cost.

But, when I go on Ebay, if the shipping is too high, I pass over the item. The worst thing is to get your item in a recycled box with newspaper and they charged you $12 and the postage stamp says $2 or $3.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

iris925 said:


> I'm writing, not to try to change your opinion, but to ask that you understand that we, as both creators and sellers, try to ask for a reasonable amount according to the time taken to create and the price of the raw materials used.
> (snip)
> 
> I think that if many of you saw the item you would think it was expensive. Much of what we buy is done with our own tastes and desires in play. Please be gentle with us, we are all a mixed lot, thanks so much for 'listening'.


I see your point, even though I've never sold any of my knitting. "The workman is worthy of his hire," and you shouldn't hold yourself cheaply. If you can get a fair amount, you should take it.

I think most of us here, however, looking at an item that we could make ourselves, put that fact into the estimate and decide it's not worth the asking price. Of course, if someone is willing to pay the asking price, the item is clearly worth it.

Pearl


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It makes my tunic, that I am trying to sell, on the Classified very good value, but in knitting there is always a labour of love, it is the joy of creating something.

I do so hope that someone will fall in love with my tunic.
I could not bear to "frog " it.

happy knitting.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a pretty hat, but no way would I pay $60.00 for a hat. One prob. with it is the pom pom would be too heavy and hard to keep the hat on unless you could pin it to your hair. 
I sell my things according to my area, (which is a older retiring farming community) and people would just laugh at me if I put a price like that on a hat. I get the price of my yarn plus some for my time, but do not figure all my time as I enjoy making things and if I can make a profit, (not including my time) I am happy as then I can buy more yarn and knit some more. 
I know a lot will disagree with me, but that's just how I like to do it


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

It's really difficult to set a value on your work. You want to cover the cost of yarn, when it isn't on sale so you can replace your stash. I think it's a matter of perspective. When you can perform a "skill" yourself you are less likely to pay someone $60 for a hat. I believe the people that would pay that much are folks that are unable to knit, in this case, but value a handmade product. I'm seriously thinking about putting some of my projects on Etsy now.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


Kathie, the hats cost between USD64.00 & USD46.00. the 4.95 is for shipping. Unless she has made them with cashmere, silk, or some other expensive yarn, which to me it doesn't seem so, I will not be paying that kind of money for a hat. Sorry. But I guess she has her clientele. I saw someone else selling them for over $100.00. Kudos to them.


----------



## needles13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know I do not have the type of customers that can afford that pricing! I usually double the cost of my yarn & add $5.00 on top of that. I knit for enjoyment and not for a living. I would much more prefer to see someone enjoying my work by wearing it then pricing it too high & it sitting in a box.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> well I guess there are people out there that can and would pay $60.00 for a hat but I certainly am not one of them...


Lots of people do. I sell hats at my trunk show for $45 - $70 and rarely have any left. I use good quality yarn and do watch fashion trends. Hat and cowl sets start at $90 and go up. I do design my own patterns and many are OOK.

For a couple of years, I did try to produce products, using less expensive yarns and/or acrylics, the price range was $15 - $25. I'm still stuck with a lot of those!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Swedishknit?ref=ss_profile


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Not in this lifetime would I spend $60.00 for those hats. Even if I didn't knit. I could knit one of them for under $10.00.


I think when one is working and making a living from their own business they have to have courage. People pay for their Etsy site and it isn't cheap. You charge what the market will pay. This is a living for her and if you go to her blog you will see her philosophy is very positive. It took courage to venture out and try and sell things and she overcame her fear. Most of us knitters gift our items but we couldn't do this if it were our job. I applaud her for her bravery and courage to make a living doing something she loves. She is not saying you can't sell your items for what you want, nor is she saying you have to buy her items. She is not selling to us knitters, although I must say I would love any one of them and do hope she will sell her patterns in the future. Such lovely work. Bravo to her and thanks for the topic. It really made me think. For those of us who want to knit and sell at fairs or online for the price we want, that is great. For those who are making their whole living doing this, what an inspiration to other women who are single, have lost husbands to death or divorce and find themselves unemployed and no income. I can only applaud her and say You Rock Nessa.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

It is what the market will bear, in terms of pricing. If she is able to get $60 for a hat, good for her, and I am taking into account the labor, cost of yarn and design. When things are hand made, customized for the buyer or even by the designer, then pricing gets higher. I would pay $60 for a hat, but not one like that, but I wouldn't tell another they shouldn't. So we are back to what the market will bear. 

I made a glass "gift box" for friends for Christmas. They all loved them and were so happy to get them as a gift at no cost. One friend said she saw them at a mall cart for $25 and $30 and didn't want to pay that. I truly enjoyed the excitement on her face when she opened the present. She suggested I sell them--but not the one I was giving her.  I don't wish to sell them, because I don't want the pressure of meeting a deadline, even though they only take about an hour to make. Selling them for $25 barely covers the costs of making them, I want to add. The glass block sells for $11 at Michaels and the ribbon, glue, and labor, at that price would yield a profit not worth making them. I would suggest that anyone wanting to sell them price them at $40 at a minimum. Just my 2 cents. 

P.S. I don't think I would pay $25 - $40 for them either!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Swedishknit?ref=ss_profile


I'm sorry but I think people on here should encourage young women and especially one who has found a way to be employed. She could be on welfare but she is knitting and making a living. Why would we want to put her down and compare her work to someone else's. Women too often are each other's critics. We can do that with each other all the time. This lady is prettier than that one, etc. I think each person should be the BEST they are. How could her knitting be the same as someone else's and I'll be she would agree other people have beautiful knitting on Etsy. Let's not be so critical of people who have the courage to make a living at this and find someone else who does it differently and compare. I think we are pretty good at discouraging people if we do this and I for one, would want to encourage a young person who taught themselves to knit and does their own patterns. She has illness and is not on the welfare roles, but making a living knitting. Do you feel we should continue discouraging her and criticizing her. Why can't we women support each other.


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Swedishknit?ref=ss_profile


sorry..IMHO not comparable....


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

I think she's pretty clever. Notice the size of the yarn-- wouldn't take her long to knit one item. There are always people out there making good money that want something unique!
Hope she does well and by the way, I wouldn't buy one either 'cause I could make it myself.


----------



## copeland743 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kindness Angora1.


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Swedishknit?ref=ss_profile

I agree, not the same WOW factor at all. Have to think of 20 - 30 somethings with money to spend.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


If you think $60 is cheap for a hat that probably took about 3 hours to knit .....


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonders if she has actually sold any?


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

She appears to be using Wool-Ease Chunky. Knits up fast, and if she is a fast knitter she can do one or two a day. It takes me a day and a little more to finish up my hats and I usually charge $35-$40 for really high quality yarn.
Sometimes higher cost translates into the notion of better.
The younger crowd she is appealing to are high earners in the twenties and thirties. Each of my daughters earn twice what their father made(middle-management) and what we raised them on, so they have more expendable income than we ever imagined, just like their friends.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

janwalla said:


> I wonders if she has actually sold any?


Looks like about 175 hats and bows.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

How much does an etsy space cost? anyone know?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

$60.00 is too much for a hat.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

greanise said:


> knittingagain said:
> 
> 
> > Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
> ...


Sorry for my ignorance but what does IMHO mean?


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> How much does an etsy space cost? anyone know?


Last time I listed, it was $.20 for each listing and a percentage when it sells (like Ebay).


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh My Gosh!! I sell my similar cabled hats for $12 - $15. I am satisfied just getting the price of the yarn back so I can keep on knitting. Maybe I should put all of my knitted items on Etsy and get some real money for my labor of love.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Have any of you made those ruffle scarves to sell? I was wondering what you charge? When I made the fun fur scarves when they were popular a few years ago, I had people at work who wanted them. I made them from two skeins of fun fur and sold them for $18.00. I just finished making the ruffle scarves and if I wear one, I may get asked if I sell them. I no longer work, but I bowl and there are the people at church. I haven't seen any for sale, so don't have any idea what to sell them for. I thought maybe $20.00. The cost of one skein is just under $5.00. I want to be prepared just in case someone asks me to make them one. I made quite a few baby bibs as gifts and I took the clown face one to bowling to show one of my team mates. One of the ladies on the team we were bowling against loved the bib and asked me how much I charged to make one as she wanted to give it to someone she knew who was having a baby. Off the top of my head I just said $10.00. She thought that was fair and I made the bib for her. It was far superior to any bib she could have purchased at the store. The clown face was one of the more time consuming ones to make as the ears are separate pieces and you had to chain yarn loops for the hair, etc. I think the $10.00 I charged her was fair and we were both happy with it. I think the thing to consider when putting a price on something is you don't want to charge so much that if they buy it from you and then find it elsewhere for a lower price, they will be unhappy. I know we never get back the cost of our time. We are lucky to make any profit at all over and above the cost of the materials.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I do applaud her!!! She is doing something she loves and is passionate about, and does a wonderful job! i also love that fact that knitting and crocheting are being brought to third world counties, as a source of extra income....after all many Irish women supported their families during the potato famine making irish lace!!!!!!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

arwenian said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> > I wonders if she has actually sold any?
> ...


Wow good for her!! wish I had the courage and strength to do that!!
(Alas too old now!) Internet has been a god send for Craft works these past few years! I applaud all of hose who can make a living at it oh what a joy it must be to work at something you really enjoy!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> That is a pretty hat, but no way would I pay $60.00 for a hat. One prob. with it is the pom pom would be too heavy and hard to keep the hat on unless you could pin it to your hair.
> I sell my things according to my area, (which is a older retiring farming community) and people would just laugh at me if I put a price like that on a hat. I get the price of my yarn plus some for my time, but do not figure all my time as I enjoy making things and if I can make a profit, (not including my time) I am happy as then I can buy more yarn and knit some more.
> I know a lot will disagree with me, but that's just how I like to do it


I somewhat agree with you. When you are selling to friends and neighbors, it is hard to put a high price on something you make for them. I know I have that problem. I once croched the wedding ring afghan for a co-worker. She asked me how much I would charge her to make it. I told her I would make it for $25.00 if she would buy the yarn. If I were going to sell that afghan on line, I would have put a $100.00 price on it.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

greanise said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > I think she has priced her time and skills for the market she is aiming at. Beautiful handmade items that I think she has designed and I think she is the model too. Have you seen the prices the kids pay at Jack Wills and other places, for mass produced things? Kudos to her and good luck!
> ...


Well said! It's great to see a few not afraid to price their products to reflect the time and effort involved. BTW, I enjoyed shopping at Lidl while in Germany. A name I had forgotten. It was so much better than the little neighborhood stores that were around us. My first experience at living on foot and bringing home groceries a bag or 2 at a time. We had no freezer so it was just as well. I admit to being spoiled by the large grocery stores in the US, I know, off-topic.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

These scarves were all the rage last summer and fall at craft sales here in MN. Most of them were made with the wider lace and sold anywhere from $15 and up, depending on the cost of the yarn and how much you use. I prefer the finer lace and could only find it on Ebay and ordered from England. The cost of the yarn and the shipping was still less than a skein here in the US, but mine were also shorter. The younger, smaller people liked and bought the smaller sizes. By now, I imagine they are out of style and something new will be showing up by this spring.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

I knit a beautiful blessing/christening dress and my husband wants me to see if i can sell it. We have friends who have offered to introduce us to people with a boutique, but if you consider how many hours it takes to make something like that at the minimum wage....... 8 hours at $9.17 is what, 73, 74 dollars? I don't know anyone who would pay that, but I bet the boutique owner does! So that means for the shop owner to make any money, they'd have to charge way more than 8 hours at minimum wage! I think it's more fun to make stuff (especially baby stuff) and gift it away ......... Someone at work asked me to knit him a sweater (cabled, large adult man) but if i told him my rate was minimum wage, i bet he'd reconsider. I DID trade two hat/scarf sets for a handcrafted smoked turkey at thanksgiving last year........


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

A good friend had a yarn shop. Many years ago, she told me that to sell a hand-knitted item, one should multiply the cost of the yarn by three and add for the sale price. So, if the yarn cost $10.00, the item should sell for $40.00. You will never get an hourly wage for knitting, I don't think. But, if I were knitting a woolen fisherman's sweater, I would expect to be paid $250 - $300. (US) Wouldn't the rest of you?


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Many of you have stated you wouldn't buy these hats because you can make your own. You would be surprised at those who can't and who are willing to pay for what they fancy. We all have a gift. Let's support those who raise our craft to the art form it is.
You can look at my listings on Etsy. I haven't been real attentive but I'm working on some changes beginning with a real shop name. I do pretty well at juried craft shows.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/63463355/textural-scarf-in-luxurious-greens?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

iris925 said:


> I have read the posts so far with mixed feelings. I am a retailer of my own hand made items. All are priced according to the amount of time it takes to create them, a rather modest amount at that.
> 
> From the beginning of the 16 years that I have been in business I have had to field the same comments given here. Let me preface this in that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I also like a bargain as much as the next person.
> 
> ...


Though I still have mixed feelings, I want to compliment you on a very nice presentation.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> pmarch said:
> 
> 
> > I am making an Aphgan which so far cost about $60 to make and over 300 hours worth of work. The lady told me it wasn't the labor that counted just the materials used. I just look at her then she asked who got it after I was done, not her. Will post pics when done. Only 80 rows left. Lol.
> ...


The yarn for an Afghan costs nearly that much! Is her time not with anything? Plus an Afghan takes so much more time! Not trying to start a fight or anything, just asking.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> How much does an etsy space cost? anyone know?


You don't pay for an etsy store, you pay a low fee to post your items and then another small percentage when an item sells. This is so much more reasonable then ebay fees!

If you have an item that you're listing at say $15, your fees to etsy are .20 for posting, paid regardless of sale, and .53 when the item sells. there are more fees if you do direct checkout through etsy, but those fees are commensurate with Paypal.

http://www.etsy.com/help/article/136


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Many of you have stated you wouldn't buy these hats because you can make your own. You would be surprised at those who can't and who are willing to pay for what they fancy. We all have a gift. Let's support those who raise our craft to the art form it is.
> You can look at my listings on Etsy. I haven't been real attentive but I'm working on some changes beginning with a real shop name. I do pretty well at juried craft shows.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/63463355/textural-scarf-in-luxurious-greens?


Hey are beautiful. You have a gift for style, too.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a real "whoos" when it comes to pricing items. I am so afraid I am going to hurt someone's feelings or have them think I am trying to "gouge" them, that I almost give the item away. But that's okay as it keeps these retired hands busy and passes empty time.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

There's a guy in San Jose who sells his slouchy beanies on Etsy for $120. Don't know how many he sells at that price!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Have any of you made those ruffle scarves to sell? I was wondering what you charge? When I made the fun fur scarves when they were popular a few years ago, I had people at work who wanted them. I made them from two skeins of fun fur and sold them for $18.00. I just finished making the ruffle scarves and if I wear one, I may get asked if I sell them. I no longer work, but I bowl and there are the people at church. I haven't seen any for sale, so don't have any idea what to sell them for. I thought maybe $20.00. The cost of one skein is just under $5.00. I want to be prepared just in case someone asks me to make them one. I made quite a few baby bibs as gifts and I took the clown face one to bowling to show one of my team mates. One of the ladies on the team we were bowling against loved the bib and asked me how much I charged to make one as she wanted to give it to someone she knew who was having a baby. Off the top of my head I just said $10.00. She thought that was fair and I made the bib for her. It was far superior to any bib she could have purchased at the store. The clown face was one of the more time consuming ones to make as the ears are separate pieces and you had to chain yarn loops for the hair, etc. I think the $10.00 I charged her was fair and we were both happy with it. I think the thing to consider when putting a price on something is you don't want to charge so much that if they buy it from you and then find it elsewhere for a lower price, they will be unhappy. I know we never get back the cost of our time. We are lucky to make any profit at all over and above the cost of the materials.


I sold a couple of scarves for $18 but I paid $1 for the yarn at Big Lots. I hate making them but will probably use up the yarn I bought.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Many of you have stated you wouldn't buy these hats because you can make your own. You would be surprised at those who can't and who are willing to pay for what they fancy. We all have a gift. Let's support those who raise our craft to the art form it is.
> You can look at my listings on Etsy. I haven't been real attentive but I'm working on some changes beginning with a real shop name. I do pretty well at juried craft shows.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/63463355/textural-scarf-in-luxurious-greens?


You do lovely work, well designed and well presented. I admire you for setting a price that reflects the value of hand work.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> Oh My Gosh!! I sell my similar cabled hats for $12 - $15. I am satisfied just getting the price of the yarn back so I can keep on knitting. Maybe I should put all of my knitted items on Etsy and get some real money for my labor of love.


Crafter's have been living with this fallacy that you can only charge 3 times your costs for hand made items. Unless WE stop thinking that way, this fallacy will continue. This esty seller, along with many others (myself included) have decided that our time is just as valuable as anyone else's. WE have undervalued and allowed others to undervalue our time and effort.

There are folks, even on this forum, so say...why pay so much for something (or why knit socks, for example) when I can buy it cheaper at Wal-Mart? Look, those people more than likely aren't going to buy good quality products anyway, so why allow their opinion to shape how you feel about what you do? There are PLENTY of people out there to who do and will regularly pay well for quality products of quality workmanship.

A healthy portion of my yearly income comes from a trunk show I hold yearly. It's by invitation only and each year, I nearly sell out over 3 days. Don't kid yourself, it's taken years for me to build this clientele. You can't just put stuff in an etsy shop and then sit back and watch the money roll in. you DO have to promote yourself to make it work.

But here's the thing...you CAN make it work!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


I am looking at your answer and thinking-Jeez, money musn't be as tight over the pond as it is here-THEN I read down a bit. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have two daughters who are highly paid professionals. They do not have the time or desire to knit. They would pay these prices.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> I am a real "whoos" when it comes to pricing items. I am so afraid I am going to hurt someone's feelings or have them think I am trying to "gouge" them, that I almost give the item away. But that's okay as it keeps these retired hands busy and passes empty time.


Remember that most people value what they have to pay more for. It kills me when someone has a scarf on Etsy for $12. It lowers the value for all of us. We put our heart and soul into what we make, not to mention the time and cost and the creative effort. Everything I make is from my own design and is OOAK. I think I deserve a reasonable amount for my efforts and I want the purchaser to value my designs. I'm glad Vanessa can get a good price.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have two daughters who are highly paid professionals. They do not have the time or desire to knit. They would pay these prices. I think the hats are very well done and I like the designs and colors.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Kateannie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My Gosh!! I sell my similar cabled hats for $12 - $15. I am satisfied just getting the price of the yarn back so I can keep on knitting. Maybe I should put all of my knitted items on Etsy and get some real money for my labor of love.
> ...


My mentor always said that we aren't in competition with Walmart! Bless her!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> arwenian said:
> 
> 
> > Many of you have stated you wouldn't buy these hats because you can make your own. You would be surprised at those who can't and who are willing to pay for what they fancy. We all have a gift. Let's support those who raise our craft to the art form it is.
> ...


Thank you all!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I somewhat agree with you. When you are selling to friends and neighbors, it is hard to put a high price on something you make for them. I know I have that problem. I once croched the wedding ring afghan for a co-worker. She asked me how much I would charge her to make it. I told her I would make it for $25.00 if she would buy the yarn. If I were going to sell that afghan on line, I would have put a $100.00 price on it.


All I have to say it...only $100?!?

Here's my thing...I knit for friends for love, not for money. I knit for my customers for money. I rarely take orders on consignment, only if I really want to make it and only if the person is willing to pay what I want to do it, which rarely matches what they want to pay.

I get lots of comments on what I routinely wear, socks especially. I've had people try to hand me their phone numbers with the comments that they'd pay me $25 for a pair. I just thank them for the offer and decline. If they persist, I tell them how long it took me to make my socks, usually somewhere between 30 and 40 hours and ask them if they would put in a work week for $25.

What irks me most, is that knitting, crochet, needle work is all considered a "hobby" not an industry. "Hobbies" do NOT have the same value...since we're apparently doing this in our spare time, we should be grateful to get a little pin money for the labor of our hands. That's just bull. WE need to see the value of what we do. WE need to convey that value to others.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > I somewhat agree with you. When you are selling to friends and neighbors, it is hard to put a high price on something you make for them. I know I have that problem. I once croched the wedding ring afghan for a co-worker. She asked me how much I would charge her to make it. I told her I would make it for $25.00 if she would buy the yarn. If I were going to sell that afghan on line, I would have put a $100.00 price on it.
> ...


Well stated!


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I say "Bravo!" to her. Selling on Etsy is not as easy as some folks think. The combination of excellent yarn and her time makes those a decent price and, if people are willing to pay, then I say good on her! Also good that she is pricing her time , hopefully, well wnough.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

janwalla said:


> I wonders if she has actually sold any?


She has. Over 175 items, she has sold. Who are we to tell her she is doing it wrong ?~! If you don't want to buy her wares then don't but for Crying out Loud, stop criticizing and being catty.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think she'll ever get $60 for that no matter how much effort and cost of yarn. Just because she shows on etsy doesn't mean she is selling anything.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> I don't think she'll ever get $60 for that no matter how much effort and cost of yarn. Just because she shows on etsy doesn't mean she is selling anything.


175 sales. She is doing okay.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

You do have to know your market. I've never tried to sell anything on Etsy, but I do sell ruffle scarves here where I live (large retirement community) and give some of the proceeds to one of our charities here. Mainly charge for the yarn -- don't charge for my labor -- I would be knitting anyway. I can't get more than $10 for the scarves. :roll: Now I've made some longer and wider ones and plan to advertise them for $15.00. Probably to no avail. :-(


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> > I wonders if she has actually sold any?
> ...


I was not being "catty!" it was a genuine question! if you could have been bothered to read my other posts you would have seen that!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I've often found with selling my knitting especially Babies things that people think there is something wrong with it if the price is low, and I always specify if it's 100% wool or acrylic.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

That catty remark was addressed to those who are being that way. If it doesn't apply to you then don't get upset. Sorry if you misunderstood my intent.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> > I wonders if she has actually sold any?
> ...


Oh, for heavens sake, I was just expressing my opinion, perhaps I am too blunt for this site. I used to get my feelings hurt all the time, now I just "let er rip."
Sorry if I sounded catty. Good for her if she can get it. Not from me.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> That catty remark was addressed to those who are being that way. If it doesn't apply to you then don't get upset. Sorry if you misunderstood my intent.


You attached it to my post. What was I supposed to think?
I agree that people can be unkind but as far as I am concerned it is their problem!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry Janwalla, my mistake. Please forgive me, I have been ill and am just getting back on my feet.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that is a good price for a hat like that. After all. I see outfits put together in magazines like Good Housekeeping that are supposed to be for us general public people. The blouse will be $80, the skirt $122, the shoes, $150, and the socks for $55. I personally can't afford that so I sew my own. On the other hand maybe I have worked some overtime and I can afford the socks for $55. I buy them and enjoy the dickens out of them. I say if you want it and can afford it, go for it, or just keep your mouth to a minimum.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like I am in the wrong market!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to worry been there too!! Age is a B*****R!Thank heavens for my knitting it keeps the mind off all the ailments!lol


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

this was the best laugh of the day,first the price and the farm-lady reply--love it!!!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Kateannie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My Gosh!! I sell my similar cabled hats for $12 - $15. I am satisfied just getting the price of the yarn back so I can keep on knitting. Maybe I should put all of my knitted items on Etsy and get some real money for my labor of love.
> ...


Agreed. There is no reason why any knitter would be willing to pay $60 for that hat and that is only because we ARE ABLE to do it ourselves. The same would be true for a plumber saying he won't spend $$$$ to have a plumber come work on HIS sink--he can fix it himself.

The price being charged to potential NON-KNITTING customers doesn't seem unreasonable to me after I found some similar hats on the Neiman Marcus site for $75 on up to $110 (regular price). NM goods may be quality but they are still mass produced overseas. Just because crafts are "cottage industry" doesn't mean they shouldn't command a fair price. Sure, "fair" is subject to interpretation, but if crafters don't place value on their work, how can they expect potential customers to value it?


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

Love this reply---LOL!!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

conch72 said:


> Agreed. There is no reason why any knitter would be willing to pay $60 for that hat and that is only because we ARE ABLE to do it ourselves. The same would be true for a plumber saying he won't spend $$$$ to have a plumber come work on HIS sink--he can fix it himself.
> 
> The price being charged to potential NON-KNITTING customers doesn't seem unreasonable to me after I found some similar hats on the Neiman Marcus site for $75 on up to $110 (regular price). NM goods may be quality but they are still mass produced overseas. Just because crafts are "cottage industry" doesn't mean they shouldn't command a fair price. Sure, "fair" is subject to interpretation, but if crafters don't place value on their work, how can they expect potential customers to value it?


Well said. Brava! I especially like your plumber's analogy. Reminds me of the time back decades ago in grad school days when I needed some expensive dental work but we were too poor and no insurance in those days. So I struck a deal with my dentist and bartered 2 pair of socks and a crocheted throw rug in exchange for the dental work. We were both happy. It was fun to knit while sitting in the dentist chair discussing the progress of his new socks. And his wife was happy with the rug.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

You know, It's really weird. In my part of the country most prople would rather buy some cheaply made item from discount stores than pay for a hand made item. They think just because it's had made it should be cheaper that some mass produced item. Go figure!! We do have a few that value the hand made things and would pay more for them because they are hand made.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I would'nt pay $60 for a hat but on the other hand I wish some companies would take note of the prices she is charging for postage. I recently decided to send for4 balls of simply soft and they wanted to charge me $34 postage. The lady with the hat was only charging $6-8 for postage to New Zealand. If one person can do it why can't others


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

No I have just round this out recently. No offense taken.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

copeland743 said:


> Thank you so much for your kindness Angora1.


You are so welcome dear. I laud you for trying to make a living at doing something you love and are obviously so talented at. For those of us who have enough money to just hope to replace the yarn we have used or to gift our pieces, that is wonderful and a work of love, but so many people are not in situations like this. Whether you are or not, you show us that this is a valued art form and one could actually strive to make a living from it. Knitters are wonderful people in general and gifting or selling at cost is so nice. It is also a luxury. I want to support you in what you are doing and I hope that whether others are gifting or making a living, that the joy of knitting binds us together. Just think if you couldn't find work, had no other person to support you, were ill and somehow found a way to support yourself instead of going on welfare. I say BRAVO. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Angora1, I love your attitude! I also love the scarf? in your avatar. Any chance you can post a larger picture? It looks very interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

arwenian said:


> Angora1, I love your attitude! I also love the scarf? in your avatar. Any chance you can post a larger picture? It looks very interesting.


Thank you, The stitches that bind. I am so happy to see a young woman who could easily be bed bound most of her day, or have periods of time when she is, doing something so constructive with her time and teaching all of us that one can make a living at knitting. I love it that so many of us can knit for charity and gift to friends or sell just hoping to replace our yarn, but I realize that we are not all in the same situations and jobs aren't as available as they used to be. I admire this young lady and her initiative. I have suffered from these same ailments and know that chronic fatigue goes along with it. Would be quite easy to do nothing, but even that is beside the point that she is elevating what we do. I knit for friends and have never sold anything so I understand knitting without $$$ but everyone's situation is different and I can only cheer Nessa on. She is truly amazing and if you visit her site you will see her not lying in bed feeling sorry for herself but doing some amazing yoga that must help her. This is a young lady whose philosophy is inspiring:

Thank you so much. You can find a larger photo, per your request, at the link below but I didn't want to change the focus of this thread or should I say yarn.:lol: Like you smile in your avatar.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136974-1.html :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> That is a pretty hat, but no way would I pay $60.00 for a hat. One prob. with it is the pom pom would be too heavy and hard to keep the hat on unless you could pin it to your hair.
> I sell my things according to my area, (which is a older retiring farming community) and people would just laugh at me if I put a price like that on a hat. I get the price of my yarn plus some for my time, but do not figure all my time as I enjoy making things and if I can make a profit, (not including my time) I am happy as then I can buy more yarn and knit some more.
> I know a lot will disagree with me, but that's just how I like to do it


I agree, my DH thinks I am mad & do not price / value my time BUT I enjoy making things & am happy with double the yarn price so it covers more yarn & a little for me!!! Some people say that is too cheap & insist on paying more so I accept gladly!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, this is really incredible. Friends (ok, one very cheap friend) wanted to know how much it would cost to make her a sweater. I told her the yarn that she liked would cost at least $40 and then my time. She said no way. And this person is selling hats for $60! It is very hard to sell on Etsy because there are thousands of items. Good for her, I guess, if she can get it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

susanrs1 said:


> Wow, this is really incredible. Friends (ok, one very cheap friend) wanted to know how much it would cost to make her a sweater. I told her the yarn that she liked would cost at least $40 and then my time. She said no way. And this person is selling hats for $60! It is very hard to sell on Etsy because there are thousands of items. Good for her, I guess, if she can get it.


I think your definition of "one very cheap friend" says it all. Some people are just not willing to pay for "quality". Maybe she didn't realize the quality she would get with you knitting her a sweater that she liked in a quality yarn that she liked. Tell her to check the prices of quality store bought sweaters. That should be an eye opener for her. If she wants Walmart quality, tell her to go to Walmart.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, if there are people willing to pay for it, more power to her.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> knittingagain said:
> 
> 
> > Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
> ...


Bravo, well said! I agree 100%. :thumbup:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

There isn't knitter here who couldn't knit those hats. I wonder where her market is. Certainly couldn't get those prices in the economically depressed area where I live! Wow!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

They need a model.....



Katsch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > knittingagain said:
> ...


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just looked at those hats and I sure don't see why you would say they are ugly. Sure maybe you don't like some ,but some are really cute. Everyon'e taste differs. 
I do think the one that is on Etsy is a cute hat, but so are some of these. shame on you.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think it's insane to sell that for such a low price. Giving it away would be preferable. It's an insult to people who put so much time into a project. I wonder if this person is even covering the cost of the yarn.


You might be looking at the shipping costs instead of the price of the item?


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

secelia8 said:


> THIS IS AMAZING. When Selling your items how do you price them? I think I am not getting the value for my work?????????? looking at this. Comments please. I am thinking about retiring and living off my knitting. Am I being realistic??????


I crochet very part time for some extra money, (and the rest of the time for enjoyment, lol) and depending on what projects I am doing and how much time I put in I can make about $300 a month. I don't know how fast you knit/crochet or how much you need to live on, but it sure would be an excellent way to retire from working for "the man", lol! However since Christmas I have discovered, as several have mentioned, handmade items DO mean something to people and should be priced accordingly. We are not just "crafters" we are artists and deserve to be paid for our time, resources, and our creativity, as any artist should. Congrats to this designer on all of her successful sales and to any of you who have done the same!


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

copeland743 said:


> Hello there readers!
> 
> My name is Vanessa. I am the creator and shop owner of nessavendetta knits.
> 
> ...


Your work is beautiful, you truly are an artist and I am glad you value your craft, I know I do! Keep up the great work!

~Joy


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140486-1.html
> 
> See this article.


Thanks for sharing this article Virginia, it was very eye opening! I sometimes feel like my prices have been too high but then because of the time and talent I put into my projects I feel it's not always worth doing them. This article really put this into perspective. I have to remember that I am an artist and not everyone can do what I can do, why should I get paid like a skilled laborer?

~Joy


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

secelia8 said:


> This may be true but what about taking advantage of people. Is this the Christian way? I sell my dishcoths for $5.00 each. Considering the price of the yarn and the time to make this appears to be a good profit. Help me. I don't want to be under pricing my talent.


Why does christian have to be plugged into every topic?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

janwalla said:


> greanise said:
> 
> 
> > knittingagain said:
> ...


Means....in my humble opinion.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lots of people don't know how to make items. The price will be whatever the market will bear. The hats & bands look very nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I would sure like to jump on her bandwagon..... Although the hats are lovely,,,, and I know they take time... i could do one in an evening and think $60. would be a FANTASTIC price to get.... I wonder how many she actually sells....


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

rjazz said:


> I just made a poncho for someone, and charged her $85., because I really didn't like the final result...she was thrilled, though


One of the ladies at church was pestering me about knitting her a sweater.. She finally asked if I would knit her one for $100.. I sent her to another lady at church that does handpainted yarn..The yarn came to $75.. So she paid $175 for the sweater.. She had 'requirements' for the style.. Boat neck, 3/4 sleeves, fitted and cropped..I was all over the net looking for a pattern. One day I was in Walmart and randomly picked up a knitting mag and the page fell open to exactly what I was searching for.. She gave me a deposit the last Saturday of September and I delivered the finished sweater the week before Christmas.. It was beautiful.. Her husband owns one of the largest fruit and vegetable wholesalers in this area and I know she shops upscale boutiques.. I said "Better me than Nordstroms." LOL


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Ditto! Well said.

(quote) Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Swedishknit?ref=ss_profile[/quote]

I'm sorry but I think people on here should encourage young women and especially one who has found a way to be employed. She could be on welfare but she is knitting and making a living. Why would we want to put her down and compare her work to someone else's. Women too often are each other's critics. We can do that with each other all the time. This lady is prettier than that one, etc. I think each person should be the BEST they are. How could her knitting be the same as someone else's and I'll be she would agree other people have beautiful knitting on Etsy. Let's not be so critical of people who have the courage to make a living at this and find someone else who does it differently and compare. I think we are pretty good at discouraging people if we do this and I for one, would want to encourage a young person who taught themselves to knit and does their own patterns. She has illness and is not on the welfare roles, but making a living knitting. Do you feel we should continue discouraging her and criticizing her. Why can't we women support each other.[/quote]


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry double post


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> secelia8 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be true but what about taking advantage of people. Is this the Christian way? I sell my dishcoths for $5.00 each. Considering the price of the yarn and the time to make this appears to be a good profit. Help me. I don't want to be under pricing my talent.
> ...


I agree this has nothing at all to do with the christian way. She is not forcing her product on anybody. Whoever buys it does so because they like and appreciate her work and are willing to pay.

Way to go Nessa. Keep on going. I applaud you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Note the model - perhaps herself? And the professional photo. It all adds to the illusion that you are buying something special..
> However I'd feel easier charging the $25.00 someone mentioned.
> 
> Kathie, your original comment gave me an involuntary cardio workout!


I was asked to make a jumper for a friend, and was asked how much it would cost - she wanted good quality animal fibre. I quoted the total cost of the intended yarn, plus labour at a certain amount per hour - the item would have come to between A$250.00 & A$350.00 ..... and she was happy to pay the price. I didn't end up making it, cos she wouldn't let me take her measurements & wouldn't choose the colour - ANDit was way too stressful for me :shock:

I love knitting items for myself & my family, but will no longer even contemplate knitting for others


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ZENmama said:


> secelia8 said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS AMAZING. When Selling your items how do you price them? I think I am not getting the value for my work?????????? looking at this. Comments please. I am thinking about retiring and living off my knitting. Am I being realistic??????
> ...


I totally agree with you.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Old'n'Crazy said:


> Last year I was charging £20 to knit a jumper[customer provided yarn] but this year it is going up to £30! My husband still thinks I am under selling my time! :roll:


I think so too.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

moke said:


> We are all knitters, and we look at this from the point of view, that> heh i can knit that up for $8.00, to $10.00. But for some who love this hat and want it no matter what...and do not knit..yes they might buy it. Myself, no i would not pay $60.00 for a hat..any hat even if I was going to the kentucky Derby! but, my daughter who knows how much I love scandinavian knits..bought me a $400.00 hand-knit sweater almost 10 years ago...and it is one of my most treasured belongings, and I will wear it until i die and pass it on to her. So for every mule there is a saddle? lol...i think as knitters we can all agree that the money in knitting is..in the design end...the selling of your patterns...etc. You can not sit down and produce (knit) anything like a machine and make a profit. it is just no feasible. but we also can not just give everything away for free, the cost is too great. but if you do find a market for your knits and people want them, and will pay the price then that is just fantastic, because you are doing something you are passionate about, and love.


I agree completely. If you have the customers that are willing to pay then great but I would not be insulted if someone did not understand all that was involved.

The reason I believe that $60 is too much for that hat is because similar items can be found elsewhere and made with quality materials. If I had to have that exact hat and didn't knit then there is a chance I would buy it. Being me though I would hunt for a similar lower priced item.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

heidisoma said:


> Ditto! Well said.
> 
> (quote) Now take a look at these--prettier & more reasonably priced.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Swedishknit?ref=ss_profile


I'm sorry but I think people on here should encourage young women and especially one who has found a way to be employed. She could be on welfare but she is knitting and making a living. Why would we want to put her down and compare her work to someone else's. Women too often are each other's critics. We can do that with each other all the time. This lady is prettier than that one, etc. I think each person should be the BEST they are. How could her knitting be the same as someone else's and I'll be she would agree other people have beautiful knitting on Etsy. Let's not be so critical of people who have the courage to make a living at this and find someone else who does it differently and compare. I think we are pretty good at discouraging people if we do this and I for one, would want to encourage a young person who taught themselves to knit and does their own patterns. She has illness and is not on the welfare roles, but making a living knitting. Do you feel we should continue discouraging her and criticizing her. Why can't we women support each other.[/quote][/quote]

I must have missed the post about people putting "her" down. I only read discussions about prices in comparison to other items.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

......................

I love knitting items for myself & my family, but will no longer even contemplate knitting for others[/quote]I AGREE!

Back in 1983, I brought a crochet sweater into work that I had made for my 12 year old daughter. Everyone fell in love with it and 5 people asked me to make one for them, which I agreed to do. They each picked out the color yarn they wanted and I used it to make their individual sweaters. I charged $25 at the time.

I didn't enjoy doing any of them!!!!!! I came to the conclusion that the joy of knitting contains your love for the person you are making the item for - family members.

The $25 I made on each sweater meant nothing to me and it was the last time I entertained anyone's request to make something for them.

Now, with 11 Grandchildren and 6 Great Grandchildren and another one on the way any day now - I have enough "family" to keep me busy for the next 20 years - LOL.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Kateannie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My Gosh!! I sell my similar cabled hats for $12 - $15. I am satisfied just getting the price of the yarn back so I can keep on knitting. Maybe I should put all of my knitted items on Etsy and get some real money for my labor of love.
> ...


Great post.. I have long been concerned at the low prices I see people charging when they sell online..It seems to me they like to get 'all the sales' so they undercut everyone else.. It takes me all day to finish a complete hat.. No way am I going to charge half of what I think it's worth. When I was faux finish painting everyone used to say that if you charge what you are really worth, the clients who are worthy of you will find you..If you are a bargain basement painter..Bargain basement clients will pay you. If you are a high level painter the high dollar clients will pay you.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

knittingcanuk said:


> $60 for a hat?!?!?! I wouldn't pay $60 for the whole damn sheep and a bag of chips - and I am NOT a cheapskate.


LOL!!! I'm with you! I went back to see what type of yarn she had used. Went to a LYS yesterday and was looking at Silk, Linen and other high-end yarns but they were anywhere from $22 to $36 per skein. I didn't leave there with any.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

illusionsbydonna said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Kateannie said:
> ...


So true!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Kateannie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My Gosh!! I sell my similar cabled hats for $12 - $15. I am satisfied just getting the price of the yarn back so I can keep on knitting. Maybe I should put all of my knitted items on Etsy and get some real money for my labor of love.
> ...


Well said, AuntKitty.

And, it's because I value my time and use quality yarns that I knit for family and loved ones only, for the present time. I have been encouraged to begin to sell my wares, but I need to create a following. When I'm ready to do that, I know that I will begin with two craft shows, in my area, which are attended by a good number of people that will pay the price for quality knitted items. But, for now, I'm happy knitting for my family and people I like.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Once a lady where I was working at the time asked me how much I would charge to make her a sweater like I was making for my daughter. My answer was "I knit for love not money." I don't sell my crafted things at this time, but if I do I will not be just happy to get the cost of yarn for the item. My time is worth more than that. Several times when I am knitting someone will make the remark "Oh make me one of those." My answer is that I will be happy to teach them to knit and they can be proud to do it themselves. The answer is usually, "Oh, I don't have the time." Then I don't have the time for them. I am getting not nice now so I better hush.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I made some triangle scarves for the ladies at work for Christmas out of some Ironstone Felicia yarn I got in a Crsftsy Mystery Box... they did turn out cute in that yarn as it has many slubs in it and it makes up lightweight and drapes well.
One woman wore hers to her prayer group, and the ladies there loved it so much, they put in an order for 20...
I can't see charging too much for them, as they're for a prayer group, who is doing good works by praying for the many people in our city who need help, physically, mentally,financially and spiritually... and none of them has much extra money to spend on something like this.
I cut my costs to cover the yarn & postage (it had to be ordered online) and doubled it for my time. I am not in it to "make money" but more as another form of prayer and friendship. I say several prayers for each scarf for the wearer and for their minestry of prayer... Is that okay?


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Julianne, That is very nice of you, wow 20!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice hats and other items at: annetteknits.com.I do not think this is going to link, but it is easy to enter.


----------



## ACAROLG (Apr 30, 2011)

what is it about "womens work", or something which grandma would do, that says we shouldn't charge for our work, or charge next to nothing?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ACAROLG said:


> what is it about "womens work", or something which grandma would do, that says we shouldn't charge for our work, or charge next to nothing?


Historically, men were the superior beings and women were totally inferior. This worked for the men since they were stronger; this did not work for the women because they were weaker. I've always wondered what it was about women that caused men to feel so totally threatened that they managed to get away with this for so many centuries. Ultimately, we had the "Women's Liberation" movement. I think the above attitude may be in part a vestige of the extremely olden days. This is only vaguely "tongue in cheek" since this is the way I was raised in the 40's and 50's.....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ACAROLG said:
> 
> 
> > what is it about "womens work", or something which grandma would do, that says we shouldn't charge for our work, or charge next to nothing?
> ...


Your explanation is "right on" target. It's a string from the past that still has some women raveled in that way of thinking.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I think we are looking at this $60 price tag and saying " well I can make that " but people who don't knit look at it a different way. I have found that people who are not creative put more value on hand made items. Wouldn't it be nice if we could ask these prices. I guess she can and has. I sell some hand made items in a local Co-op and make practically nothing. I enjoying it or I would not do it but would really love to make more. I once took private sewing lessons and was told by the teacher to not under price my work. It says you dont feel your work is with much. I kind of agree.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

God didn't make woman without brains and feelings. A smart man will figure this out and use his figuring to his advantage. A smart woman will let him figure it out and wait for him to acknowlege it by asking her advise on other things. Harmony?


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

God didn't make woman without brains and feelings. A smart man will figure this out and use his figuring to his advantage. A smart woman will let him figure it out and wait for him to acknowlege it by asking her advise on other things. Harmony?


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

If she can sell it for $60.00 good for her. Better instead of $20.00 or less that most people want to pay. Me, wouldn't pay the price. Instead would make it myself. Love doing that kind of stuff.
Their are some who could afford this. They are few and far between. Lol. Thanks for sharing. Happy yarning.


----------

